# no more 40-year shingles?



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Client's insurance has agreed to buy him a new roof due to hail damage. They will pay for 40-year shingles. I can't find any anymore. They have all gone to lifetime. The supplier here confirms that.

I wonder if the insurance will understand that GAF/Elk Natural Shadow is a 40 year shingle, with new fancy packaging?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

who,s writing you the c/k its his call, tell them the good news non of this 40 year crap for you mr h.o life time all the way!


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Concern is Insurance giving him a check based on my quote, which goes straight to the Insurance adjuster, who wants to see how much I will charge for 40 year shingles.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I think landmark pros are 40s.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

VAviaCo said:


> Client's insurance has agreed to buy him a new roof due to hail damage. They will pay for 40-year shingles. I can't find any anymore. They have all gone to lifetime. The supplier here confirms that.
> 
> I wonder if the insurance will understand that GAF/Elk Natural Shadow is a 40 year shingle, with new fancy packaging?


GAF (no longer elk) natural shadow is a 30 year. The Certainteed Landmark pros are really a 40 year and we've put a few on this year. Really great shingle, my favorite dimensional.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Lifetime limited transferable warranty - residential
50-year limited transferable warranty - group-owned or commercial
15-year StreakFighter™ warranty
10-year SureStart™ protection
15-year 110 mph wind-resistance warranty
Wind warranty upgrade to 130 mph available. CertainTeed starter and CertainTeed hip and ridge required.


Guess they changed that too.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.gaf.com/roofing/resident...hadow/timberline-natural-shadow-shingles.aspx

Timberline® Natural Shadow™ Lifetime Shingles


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have never seen a 40 yo asphalt shingle which looked like it was still waterproofing. Around here hail falls every 5-10 years.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I love all the fine print on them lifetime warrenties......actualy shorter then some of the 25 years I saw, glad i dont mess with them
I'll stand by any metal roof we do as long as Im alive (not paint tho) but shingles are manufacturer only


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

Newsflash...there NEVER was a 40yr shingle..just a 30yr with a new wrapper..


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

kage said:


> Newsflash...there NEVER was a 40yr shingle..just a 30yr with a new wrapper..


+1

The idea of a lifetime shingle is about as dependable as Social Security.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

kage said:


> Newsflash...there NEVER was a 40yr shingle..just a 30yr with a new wrapper..


That's fine man, but I'm dealing with bureaucracy here, not reality.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Malarkey "Northwest XL" 40yr shingle! http://www.malarkeyroofing.com/residential-roofing/products?product_type=northwestxl

I don't know how the shipping would be to get it to you as they are still more of a west coast shingle. We use Malarkey exclusively and love them.

They didn't jump on the "Lifetime" bandwagon. A 30yr is a 30yr, 40yr a 40yr, and a 50yr a 50yr. On their HIghlander CS shingles you can pick another manufacturers warranty if you want. 

The fine print... There is none.

An absolute pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

kage said:


> Newsflash...there NEVER was a 40yr shingle..just a 30yr with a new wrapper..


 not sure that is accureate

As I recall back in the 80's in this area Elk had a 25 year shingle,a 30 year shingle and a 40 year shingle


then one year they changes the warranties so that the exact same shingles were 30 yr.,40yr. and 50 yr and all the other manufacturers followed within a year------ then some years later the 50 yr. product became "lifetime"-and now,most recently the 30yr. and 50 yr. are BOTH 'lifetime" with vastly different pricepoints.

It is however all B.S.,marketing mumbo jumbo with no bearing in reality------------and frankly it's disgracefull that most houses are roofed in what is actually a disposable commodity.-seriously-we can put men on the moon and not come up with an affordable roofing material that will last as long as the houses foundation?

Actually there IS an excellent long lasting material- I have sitting not 20 feet away from me a stack of salvage Ludowici ceramic tiles that are absolutely as good as the day they were manufactured back in 1921----( closed shingle profile)-also many ludowici french tiles of the same vintage and quality

but your average homeowner would rather "save money" by installing a crap disposable roof that will be thrown away in 20 years-in order to spend more on crap kitchen cabinets that will be remodeled and thrown away in 20-25 years, LOL
stephen


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

They will all be made obsolete by Biteme roofing, which is projected to be available any day now.

http://washingtonexaminer.com/article/1349101


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> not sure that is accureate
> 
> As I recall back in the 80's in this area Elk had a 25 year shingle,a 30 year shingle and a 40 year shingle


man in the 80's around here, there was just T-loks and 3-tabs..and lots of cedar..


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Although the Pro replaced the Plus which was a 40 year laminate shingle the Pro is a 50yr/lifetime shingle.

The old 40's were a tad heavier than the new 50's in the standard line of course. What does a square of GAF/ELK Timberlines weigh these days 217 pounds???


----------

